# The Dangers of Renting



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2014)

Here's a listing I found on Craigslist for an apartment rental in Fort Meyers, Florida. For their asking price of $145/week I would expect a bit more than this ...

The ad claims you'll enjoy a "big fenced yard" ...



... I see that there's plenty of built-in storage available ...



... and that the sanitary facilities are second to none!




Really?!? You couldn't clean the loo before you took the picture?

Ugh ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

:eeew: That's just plain nasty, and that picture of the shower...funny how they only show the shower head, wonder what the floor looks like!!  I'd steer clear of Craigslist, and try some sites like this...maybe a bit cleaner, and looks like you can punch in your price range and area...http://www.everyaptmapped.org/apartments/tampa,florida,fl/,,,800,,,,/rent-1.html


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for that link, Sea - I'll give it a shot.

I think one of the main differences is that Craigslist offers "by-owner" rentals as well as those by the corporate-owned apartment / condo communities, and of course the latter are MUCH better "staged". I'm not above doing a little cleaning but something like the ad I showed is too much to even consider. It speaks of poor maintenance of either the owner or the tenant, and I've been in too many situations where I've spent a lot of time and money cleaning up other people's messes to want to do it again. 

Yet I would like to avoid going the "apartment community" route, so I guess i have to figure out what's most important to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

I grew up in an apartment, and when we were younger we lived in apartments until we bought our first house for $26,000.  Nice clean house, good sized front and back yard, and detached garage.  The back fence went along a 4 lane street, so there were no neighbors behind us.

Nothing's like living in a house, I'll never go back to apartment living.  I guess I would consider a mobile home before I would move into an apartment.  I have an older friend who lives in a single wide mobile home, with a small patio in front and yard in back.  She's alone with the cat, so it's perfect for her.  I'm like you, have no problem using a bit of elbow grease to clean a place up, but don't want to move into something that may be condemned soon, LOL.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

Now see, I'm just the opposite - grew up in a big house, moved into a much bigger loft, then over the years have progressively down-sized, to the point now where I look at an ad for a single-wide mobile home and say "What would I DO with all that space?!?" 

I'm still looking at the possibility of living on a boat, too, and that's REALLY getting small - but for me it's all I need.

Our maintenance guy just moved into the apartment above us (it's a two-story house). He's youngish (30-something), about 5'4" and 250 lbs, and every night he puts on his boots and re-enacts Gilbert and Sullivan's _The Mikado_. At least you have only one floor with no one above you in a mobile, and on a boat, well, you just keel-haul 'em if they give you any grief. irate:


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2014)

How about a mobile home and boat combined? Looks very economical, and upkeep would be a breeze.

One thing about owning a mobile home, which we do, a double wide, you can have a new one every few years when the hurricanes come through.  A majority of them come through okay with some damage. Lost car ports are the biggy, and is why you can't get insurance on a carport anymore. 

The wife and I started out in a single wide and we had 3 kids at the time. Now that's crowded. For one or two persons, a single wide is perfect down here.


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

where do you flush this palce to ??? call in an air strike and start over :noway:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

If you lived on a docked boat, around how much are the docking fees, and do you use the dock's bathroom facilities?  Do you need a special permit to legally live on a boat?  Also, what do you do when the weather gets rough and a storm comes in, where do you go?  I always figured that even people who lived on their boats, would need a vehicle and trailer to remove it from the water if needed, is that true?


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> If you lived on a docked boat, around how much are the docking fees, and do you use the dock's bathroom facilities?  Do you need a special permit to legally live on a boat?  Also, what do you do when the weather gets rough and a storm comes in, where do you go?  I always figured that even people who lived on their boats, would need a vehicle and trailer to remove it from the water if needed, is that true?
> 
> View attachment 6622



depends on the boat


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

That should be against the law


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

kcvet said:


> depends on the boat



:lofl:uhh, yeah!!  Wow, what a beauty, I'm in awe of that ship, talk about up-close-and-personal!!


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> :lofl:uhh, yeah!!  Wow, what a beauty, I'm in awe of that ship, talk about up-close-and-personal!!



I rode those ole iron boats for 4 years. when i came home i had no desire to go back to sea. even today. i couldn't sit in a rockin' chair for a year  :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

I can only imagine KC denise


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I can only imagine KC denise



i remember a lot of guys praying and wished they had joined the Air Force


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> If you lived on a docked boat, around how much are the docking fees, and do you use the dock's bathroom facilities?  Do you need a special permit to legally live on a boat?  Also, what do you do when the weather gets rough and a storm comes in, where do you go?  I always figured that even people who lived on their boats, would need a vehicle and trailer to remove it from the water if needed, is that true?
> 
> View attachment 6622



The fees are all over the place. Most places go by the length of the boat and will charge anywhere from $8-$20/foot, so if you have, say, a 27' sailboat right off the bat you pay $216 - $540/month.

Then there are usually "live aboard fees" ranging from $50 - $150.

Electric at the dock can be a set price - $50-$100/mn - or metered service. Your choice of 30 or 50 amp.

Cable, internet, water and such may or may not be included.

So all told, for that 27-footer you might be paying from $316 - $900 a month - a very wide range. You also have to consider whether "pump-outs" are included or charged separately - that's when they empty your head (bathroom waste).

I've been looking at marinas on both coasts of Florida and of course if you're near a major metropolitan area you're going to pay through the nose. Places like Miami are WAY over-priced, but then you have places like the Titusville Municipal Marina, where I could park a 38' cruiser with all amenities supplied for about $450/mn.

Many marinas have bath/shower and laundry facilities, usually a little bait and tackle store, cold drinks, snacks and ice. Most have parking (sometimes an additional charge) and some go to the high end with tennis courts, pools, fitness centers and posh restaurants.

I guess it all depends upon how Spartan you like to be and what you can afford. For me I'll have to be a Spartan. 

Most places I've looked at so far do not require any special permits; Florida doesn't even require testing or licensing, so theoretically you could just take a quickie online test to show you know the basics, get a certificate from them and then go terrorize the local waters. Or, you could go for Coast Guard-approved training and learn the right way.

A few places I've looked at require you to move your boat *out* of the marina when a hurricane is brewing, I suppose so you don't end up crashing into other boats and the docks themselves. Kind of a scary thought, though ... 

As for trailers, up to a certain size you can load and unload your boat at their ramps, and some marinas offer "dry" storage where a giant wheeled crane picks your boat out of the water and carries it to an industrial-sized rack, or simply puts it up on blocks in the shipyard. That's also for when you want to do maintenance - de-fouling, painting, repairs, etc. But if you're a live-aboard you're pretty much in the water all the time.

I still have tons of things to learn, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

Phil, Keep learning, and I hope you find what you're looking for.  I had an uncle Frank, that was a shrimper. He had a boat that houseed him and a helper. I love being on broad. There wasn't a chore I wouldn't do, and I love learning how to cook seafood dishes in the small galley. :jumelles::sunglass:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, Ina! 

Yes, those galleys ARE small, but they usually have everything you need - just everything being reduced in size like a dollhouse LOL.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

I think the boat thing would be awesome Phil.  I know there are women that can even do it, I've met 2 that have sailed around on their own, amazing to me!  I know I couldn't, maybe wouldn't is a better way to say it.  You could go a lot of places, see a lot of things.  I still have that "gypsy" heart that wants to roam, not be just one place the rest of my life.

I think we should all still shoot for the stars, go for what we can never give up our dreams.  I know one day we will have to, but I hope I do all I can, while I still "can"


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Now see, I'm just the opposite - grew up in a big house, moved into a much bigger loft, then over the years have progressively down-sized, to the point now where I look at an ad for a single-wide mobile home and say "What would I DO with all that space?!?"
> 
> I'm still looking at the possibility of living on a boat, too, and that's REALLY getting small - but for me it's all I need.
> 
> Our maintenance guy just moved into the apartment above us (it's a two-story house). He's youngish (30-something), about 5'4" and 250 lbs, and every night he puts on his boots and re-enacts Gilbert and Sullivan's _The Mikado_. At least you have only one floor with no one above you in a mobile, and on a boat, well, you just keel-haul 'em if they give you any grief. irate:



I started to post this earlier and then the internet went down, but here tis:

I'm with you Phil, I can't handle a large place anymore, even the thought of it is "why?"  I have had to rent smaller places, but now, I'm so good at organizing my space, I would never want to go big again.  Travel light, less to dust, love it  All I own fits in my small truck denise

PS Com'on TG, I know you have a "small truck loaded down pic"


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Just my size, the place, not the guy, I mean, he's an ok size, I'm just sayin..nevermindlayful:nthego:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

On my way Phil, hope your boat sleeps 2, and has some cargo space


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Hey, I like this one!  If you let me join you I'll bring along the rest of the family too??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Geesh, I see in "similar threads" The Dangers of ******.  The 4-hour thing would be a deal-breaker for me:danger:


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

You have a fun looking family. I'm sure all of you will be very happy on that ship. Phil could be the swabby! :tounge:


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2014)

Yo ho ho and a Boobie, I mean bottle of rum. In my next life, I'm going to volunteer to steer this ship.:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Yo ho ho and a Boobie, I mean bottle of rum. In my next life, I'm going to volunteer to steer this ship.:love_heart:



You and ole Long John Silver, and who was that other guy??  Black-beard??  Have fun!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

Here's a modest home on land, no need to worry about storms at sea...


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a modest home on land, no need to worry about storms at sea...
> 
> View attachment 6636



where's the outhouse???


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

4th tree on the right!


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

Juse tie a rope from the back door to thr outhouse, and you wont get lost, even in the snow. :lol1;


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> 4th tree on the right!



thanks SeaBreeze. ill check MLS


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> Juse tie a rope from the back door to thr outhouse, and you wont get lost, even in the snow. :lol1;



ok Ina ill talk to the realtor


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> 4th tree on the right!



LOL, oh for sure SB!!


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

KC, You better snatch it up quick, before all the jet set finds it.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Hey Phil,

Here's one with best of both worlds,


----------



## kcvet (May 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> KC, You better snatch it up quick, before all the jet set finds it.



ill have to think about it Ina


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hey, I like this one!  If you let me join you I'll bring along the rest of the family too??



I see they all have their approved flotation devices in place - good. 

That pirate ship is sweet - don't know her name but heard of her before - she's used for parties and charters and such,m I believe, by a guy who's _seriously_ into the pirating world. 

Sea, that's a nice-looking house, but it also looks like the last thing that Hansel and Gretel saw ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, ready ta go, but as for floatation devices?  Sorry to say, they drop like rocks

Love the ship, wow, to sail the 7 seas

That house did look like it should have a sign out front saying "the big, bad wolf slept here":help1:


----------

